# Members as a resource



## Ralph Rotten (Sep 10, 2019)

As writers we are always researching topics we may not know intimately.
Sure, you can google anything...but sometimes it's nice to be able to just talk to someone you know and pick their brain.

Since we all have personal & professional lives beyond writing & this forum, we each possess knowledge that other members could find useful for our research.

So, what kinds of topics do each of you feel you know intimately enough to be a resource to other writers? What do you know that you'd feel knowledgeable enough to advise other forum members on?


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Sep 10, 2019)

For me, if you have any questions on the following topics, I would be willing to help give you insight or technical advice.

Guns
Survivalism
addiction
computers
hiking, camping, hunting
Jails & prisons
Sales
Aviation
Farm life
Military questions
Arizona


----------



## seigfried007 (Sep 10, 2019)

Poultry
Lot of biology- and zoology-related stuff
Indiana


----------



## Trollheart (Sep 10, 2019)

Certainly couldn't claim to be an expert on anything but I have experience in
Music
TV
Sci-fi
MS (Multiple Sclerosis) which my sister, whose fulltime carer I am, suffers from 
World War II
Judge Dredd and 2000 AD in general
Depression and Anxiety


----------



## Irwin (Sep 11, 2019)

Classic rock maybe. I worked as a software engineer for many years but haven't kept up on all the latest technologies since I retired, although I'm not sure it's changed that much, other than a few new programming languages and maybe increased use of AI. I could be a resource for software development during the '90s-2010 I guess.


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Sep 11, 2019)

So no one else in the forum has enough experience in anything to be a casual resource?
Not looking for experts, just stuff you have done enough to be considered a resource.


----------



## KenTR (Sep 12, 2019)

Question: is this thread to be used as utility? If so, it's a great idea. Should we post our queries here on the thread or does a poster's participation indicate a willingness to be asked privately?

To quote Henry Spencer (he of the big high hair) , "I don't know much of anything, really." 

However I may be able to shed some non-bullshit light on the subject of certain psychological dysfunctions, particularly OCD, personality disorders, and psychopathy. 

I also know a lot about a few subjects that I doubt will be helpful to many writers out there, but if anyone is wont to chat me up about, say, cat behavior of first-wave Industrial music, I shall he happy to pontificate.


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Sep 12, 2019)

*Q: Should we post our queries here on the thread*

Ideally, you would consult other members via DM (so you can have an uninterrupted conversation, sans peanut gallery.)
This thread would quickly get derailed if we did it here.

*Q: **does a poster's participation indicate a willingness to be asked privately?*

Yep. If you are knowledgeable on a topic, and would be willing to be a resource to other members, then post your areas of specialized knowledge.




And actually KenTr, the kinds of things you just listed are exactly the kind of stuff writers may wanna pick your brain about. Most people don;t know anything about these topics but what they see on TV.


----------



## Amnesiac (Sep 12, 2019)

Scuba diving - Recreational, search and recovery, lift-bag operations, dry suit, and Nitrox.
Woodworking
Home recording/music making - (trumpet, piano, and guitar, mostly)
Having a rock band
General surgery, general medical, military/combat medicine 
EMT/ambulance
Military Aviation - Rotary-wing, Hueys and Blackhawks, flight medicine
Ultralights (powered parachute) and small aircraft (Cessna, etc.)
VIP Security, Armed security for banks, deputy sheriff day-to-day stuff...
Karate

I'll think of more.... LOL And yes, I'd be happy to be a resource.


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Sep 12, 2019)

Amnesiac: Were you a pilot or a PJ medic?


----------



## Amnesiac (Sep 12, 2019)

Both. I piloted ultralights and flew a Cessna for a while. In the army, I worked three years in the ER and three more as a flight medic.


----------



## ArrowInTheBowOfTheLord (Sep 12, 2019)

Hmmmm....I have some casual knowledge of dinosaurs, I'm into black metal, I've been studying the Bible for most of my life, I'm in AFROTC, and I was homeschooled. If anyone has questions on these topics, feel free to ask.


----------



## sigmadog (Sep 13, 2019)

Graphic Design (35+ year career spanning the days before desktop publishing to now)
Printing Industry
Art Techniques (oils, pen and ink, graphite, pastels, but definitely NOT watercolors - I can't get the hang of those for some reason)
Advertising
Catholic Teachings and Theology (I'm no longer a practicing Catholic, or even a believer, but I spent a couple decades buying theology books and generally self-studying the topic)
Atheism (again, a hobby, not a calling)

That's a starting list, and probably more complete than I would like, although I do well on Trivia Nights, so I must have other information floating around in my head.


----------



## Trollheart (Sep 13, 2019)

Just to expand on and clarify this slightly:


Trollheart said:


> Certainly couldn't claim to be an expert on anything but I have experience in
> Music


Would consider myself an expert or semi-expert on Progressive Rock and Heavy Metal, know enough about Classical to hold my own in a conversation, but if you're looking for hip-hop, punk or jazz you're SOL with me, so best to look elsewhere. Pop music not really my thing either, like a little Country but not very well versed in it. Expert on the music of Tom Waits and Nick Cave, should anyone be interested, and The Divine Comedy (the musician, not the book)


> TV


Mostly drama, sci-fi, fantasy and some comedy. Not a soap fan, not into reality TV at all (except _The Apprentice _and _Dragons' Den
_


> Judge Dredd and 2000 AD in general


Ask me just about anything on this subject.


And yes, anyone who wishes to pick through what's left of my brains just drop me a PM and I'll be happy to talk to you.


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Sep 13, 2019)

For me, I'd say classic rock and American History. I'm especially interested in Presidential history. Want to know about Warren Harding or Rutherford Hayes? Just ask me :lol:


----------



## SueC (Sep 13, 2019)

Ralph Rotten said:


> So no one else in the forum has enough experience in anything to be a casual resource?
> Not looking for experts, just stuff you have done enough to be considered a resource.



Parenting
Knitting
Crocheting
Chicago
Iowa
Manners

Do these count?


----------



## bdcharles (Sep 13, 2019)

I am an expert in these fields: wasting time, procrastinating, daydreaming, being annoying, losing stuff, talking rubbish.


----------



## Rojack79 (Sep 14, 2019)

Let me see. I would consider myself to be an encyclopedia of knowledge. I know a lot about a little  bit of everything. But I do have some areas that I consider myself well versed in such as, 

Occult/Mysticism, I.E. Witchcraft & Sorcery.

Various Ancient Religions and Mythology.

Christianity and The Bible as well as other biblical/sacred text.

Firearms, in particular 14th century and onword.

Warfare Tactics and Battle Strategy from medieval times and onwards.

Various forms of scientific advances such as nanotechnology, fusion power, and nuclear technology.

Pretty much a walking encyclopedia.


----------



## Squalid Glass (Sep 14, 2019)

I am an expert in MLA formatting and mechanics.

I have a degree in education and am pursuing an M.A. in educational leadership, plus I have been a teacher for eight years as well as a college instructor for two. So I guess I can be a resource for anything education related.

I would also consider myself an expert on Allen Ginsberg as I wrote my master's thesis on him.

I also played college American football and have coached for eight years, so I'd consider myself an expert on American football.

Finally, I have a lot of lived experience and have done a lot of research at the postgraduate level about new religious movements (cults).

As for casual interests that I would consider myself a resource for, I would list the following: technology, digital art, video games, American history, golf, and general pop culture stuff.


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Sep 15, 2019)

That is an awesome list of resources from y'all!
No more sorting thru google for answers; if I have a question I now know whose brains to pick.
Thank you all for contributing!


----------



## Phil Istine (Sep 15, 2019)

I wouldn't call myself an expert on anything, but I've had some fairly unusual life experiences around rough sleeping, addiction, recovery, being raised in a cult-like religion, human psychology (from both sides of the fence), messed-up relationships, living in a dysfunctional squat and how to survive.  I could help lend authenticity to any stories involving such issues.

EDIT:L  And how to start a window cleaning business in the UK.


----------



## CyberWar (Sep 17, 2019)

While I won't go as far as proclaim myself an "expert" in any given field, I feel safe to say I have advanced knowledge in:

History (especially military history)

Military & police (primarily in the context of my native region)

Weapons

Eastern Europe (especially the Baltics)

Everything about my home country Latvia

Geography

Natural sciences, especially biology and geology (got no professional training in any, just read a lot about related subjects out of personal interest)

Far-right politics


----------



## Darren White (Sep 18, 2019)

You can ask me anything on disability, especially wheelchair use, autism, Tourette's Syndrome, and brain damage in general.

Also, I 'master'  a number of languages. Might be useful


----------

